# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Los regantes almerienses piden 3 millones de euros para rebajar el precio del agua desalada

## Jonasino

> La Federación de Regantes de Almería (Feral) ha solicitado este jueves al subdelegado del Gobierno, Andrés García Lorca, que realice las gestiones oportunas para que se apruebe "urgentemente" una subvención de tres millones de euros para rebajar en 10 céntimos el precio de 30 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desalada.
> 
> El volumen total solicitado se repartiría en tres lotes de 10 hectómetros cúbicos cada uno para ser consumidos por los regantes del Almanzora, los de la desaladora de Carboneras, que comprende Levante y Níjar, y los de la desaladora de Balerma para la comarca del Poniente almeriense.
> 
> Con esta petición, el colectivo considera que se atienden a "corto plazo las necesidades más urgentes" de agua y se "evita" la pérdida de las cosechas, además de recibir los regantes almerienses un "trato justo y proporcional a la situación real de falta de agua", según ha indicado el presidente, José Antonio Fernández, en un comunicado.
> 
> Feral también ha trasladado "su enérgica protesta" tras conocer que el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy estudia extender a los regantes valencianos la misma rebaja en el precio del agua desalada que se ha concedido recientemente a la cuenca del Segura en Murcia para compensar la disminución de aportes procedentes del trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> 
> A su juicio, el Gobierno de España "ignora sistemáticamente" a los regantes de Almería, al mismo tiempo que ofrece "millonarias subvenciones que favorecen una rebaja en los costes de producción de la agricultura murciana y, en breve, también de la valenciana".
> ...


Fuente:http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-agua-desalada

----------

